

Ask HN: What are some good examples/templates of business plans? - potatofish

I'm specifically working on a SaaS company, and while I can draw from other business plans I've written, it's been many years since I've drafted one. Are there any examples or templates that provide a good outline for plans that are common to today's Web based or software based businesses? I'm not looking for silver bullets here, just a foundation to work from.
======
briandoll
I think you'll find the culture here to follow the idea that business plans
are bullshit and you should spend your time on your product/service and
customer service instead.

Just as agile software development has killed the big-design-up-front method
of building software, starting businesses has thankfully followed suit.

If you're really successful, you get to write a book about how you did it, and
then you can write what looks like your business plan, with the hindsight
advantage ;)

------
Alleyfield
Your question seems a bit silly to me.

Just answer to these questions in your business plan: -When can the VC expect
profit? -What makes your team/product so special?

If you're going to make a business plan based on a template... Well... How are
you going to stand out from all of the other templates?

~~~
potatofish
Are you saying business plans are decided upon based on how different they are
in structure? What I thought would make it stand out was the substance, and I
am looking for an outline on what to include, the order in which to cover it,
etc.

